# first single?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

To run alngside Barrys thread. 

My fisrt sing was.

Little White bull by Tommy Steele.


I had take one to school, so bought that as it was on hd radio that morning.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Hudson Ford - Pick up the Pieces.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't quite remember first 45, maybe Sheila by Tommy Roe, or That wonderful picture of you, by Joe Brown & the Bruvvers


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not telling you,now turns out to be a sicko. 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Colonel Bogey on a 78 from a jumble sale!
Whatever happened to those?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Colonel Bogey on a 78 from a jumble sale!
> Whatever happened to those?


If you mean 78's they were made into lampshades :lol: 
Still got a few!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

jo662 said:


> Not telling you,now turns out to be a sicko. 8O


You'll have to be a bit more specific than that :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Tales of Peter Rabbit I think.  No really!

Probably rare now and worth at least a quid.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Grath said:


> [
> 
> If you mean 78's they were made into lampshades :lol:
> Still got a few!


I meant jumble sales


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple  around 1970 ish at a guess

Funny because many years later, in the eighties, a family friend Geoff Downes (keyboard player with Buggles, Yes, Asia) played on a charity version of it for RockAId Armenia.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Green onions by Georgie Fame (I think!)


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

When This Pub Closes By Tommy Morris


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

You'll Never Walk Alone--Gerry and The Pacemakers.


Nick.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Black Knight , Deep Purple


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't remember which came first but it was either My Generation, The Who or She's about a mover, The Sir Douglas Quintet.

Never bought many singles, probably less than ten in 50 years, next one after those two would have been Right By My Side, Eurythmics. Hundreds of LP's and CD's though, still thinking about the top 5


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Sad to say......Sun Arise by Rolf Harris !

Al


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*First single*

Sad to say but some of those early Rolf Harris and dare I say Gary

Glitter tunes were really catchy.

Hope nothing is discovered about Noddy Holder or we'll have to

CANCEL CHRISTMAS


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rock around the Clock, Bill Haley. 
Saw him and the comets many years later at the Imperial Ballroom here in Nelson.

Keith (sooty)


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chuck Berry
No particular Place to Go
jon


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

The Beatles

Twist and Shout

On a Dansette record player!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

cocoa said:


> Green onions by Georgie Fame (I think!)


Booker T & the MGs.

Runaway by Del Shannon was mine. Still the only one that I know all the words too. (apart from Green Onions)


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

1302 said:


> jo662 said:
> 
> 
> > Not telling you,now turns out to be a sicko. 8O
> ...


Two little boys- Rolf Harris.

The clues were there.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I think... long time ago.... it could have been...call up the groups by the Baron Knights.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Rock around the Clock , Bill Hayley.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

World without love by Peter and Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *cocoa wrote* Green onions by Georgie Fame (I think!)


Are you sure? Is it a different "Green Onions"?

The one I know and adore is by Booker T and the M.G's.

I Have been learing it recently on guitar. Steve Cropper the guitarist is a legend!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

reach out & I'll be there, Four tops


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

The Man from Laramie Jimmy Young 1955


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Kev said: My first single was Little White bull by Tommy Steele.
===============================================

That was my sister's first single! Mine was the Staccato Theme from the Johnny Staccatto TV series.

We had both been given record vouchers and neither of us had a record player.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Wupert said:


> The Man from Laramie Jimmy Young 1955


Oh sweet Jees ....crying with laughter!!


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Give a little love by the Bay City Rollers


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Sugar Sugar - the Archies 

First album (bought for me) was Sparkys Magic Piano


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *Sugar Sugar - the Archies
> First album (bought for me) was Sparkys Magic Piano


Sparkys Magic Piano You say. Worth a fortune if you have a copy in Pink Vinyl!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

All my records broke in transit when we emigrated to Oz on the 10 bob passages in 1970


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

barryd said:


> > *cocoa wrote* Green onions by Georgie Fame (I think!)
> 
> 
> Are you sure? Is it a different "Green Onions"?
> ...







Not as good as Booker T but still good

I suspect you don't need this or already got it but here it is


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Al42 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > > *cocoa wrote* Green onions by Georgie Fame (I think!)
> ...


Well that shows how much I know about music! :roll:

Your right though. Not as good as Booker T! 

Thanks for the link to Justins Guitar. He is superb and yes thats how I learnt it. I use his tutorials all the time. For anyone wanting to learn the guitar. His youtube channel is the place to be. He also does DVD's and song books.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Not telling you,now turns out to be a sicko. 8O


Shame. some good sounds at the time.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> jo662 said:
> 
> 
> > Not telling you,now turns out to be a sicko. 8O
> ...


i know,who would of believed it of him.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> To run alngside Barrys thread.
> 
> My fisrt sing was.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

enjoy

If it works


----------



## woodmill (Jun 8, 2013)

Down Town by Petula Clarke, not really sure I should own up to it


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm probably one of the younger members on here...

First single I remember having was Captain Beaky and his Band by Keith Michell (1980) - 




My Dad also gave me a 45 of Allan Smethurn Hev Yew Gotta Loight, Boy? (well we do live in Norfolk) - 



 (released well before I was born in 1966)

But the first one bought was Nina 99 Red Ballons (1984) -


----------

